# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Στερεά/Κεντρική Ελλάδα/Εύβοια > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Ναυπάκτου >  Ολοκλήρωση κόμβου Ventrix:)

## Ventrix

Παρέλαβα σήμερα δύο Ovislink WL-5460AP και μία FERIMEX SECTOR V 16DB. Μέχρι να γίνουν οι απαραίτητες εσωτερικές δοκιμές (+μια εργασία) υπομονή και μετά θα ολοκληρωθεί ο κόμβος στην ταράτσα μου!

Επίσης θα δοκιμαστεί σύνδεση με αίγιο (αν τύχει και πιάνουμε καλά)

----------

